# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Вопрос по обучению следовой работе

## Roit

Всем доброго времени суток! Вопрос к тем, кто занимается следовой - существует ли метод обучения следовой без применения корма? Применял ли кто-то из вас его? Также вопрос к тем, кто обучал/обучает следовой через поедание корма - как у таких собак обстоит дело с подбиранием съестного с земли вне процесса обучения и потом вне работы по следу? Дифференцирует ли это собака? Вопрос связан с тем, совместимо ли обучение следу через корм и запрещение подбирать с земли? Спасибо за консультацию.

----------


## Tatjana

> Всем доброго времени суток! Вопрос к тем, кто занимается следовой - существует ли метод обучения следовой без применения корма? Применял ли кто-то из вас его? Также вопрос к тем, кто обучал/обучает следовой через поедание корма - как у таких собак обстоит дело с подбиранием съестного с земли вне процесса обучения и потом вне работы по следу? Дифференцирует ли это собака? Вопрос связан с тем, совместимо ли обучение следу через корм и запрещение подбирать с земли? Спасибо за консультацию.


Да, существует. Многие следовые гуру ставят собак не на корме. Собака не связывает поедание корма на следе с обычным подбиранием всякой всячины. Если пищевой инстинкт хороший, то это обычное явление. Я естественно запрещаю собакам подбирания, но не всегда успеваю заметить.  :Ab: 
Собака очень хорошо дифференцирует следовую обстановку в поле и обычную прогулку.

----------


## Roit

> Да, существует. Многие следовые гуру ставят собак не на корме. Собака не связывает поедание корма на следе с обычным подбиранием всякой всячины. Если пищевой инстинкт хороший, то это обычное явление. Я естественно запрещаю собакам подбирания, но не всегда успеваю заметить. 
> Собака очень хорошо дифференцирует следовую обстановку в поле и обычную прогулку.


Спасибо. А не подскажете, где можно прочитать про такие способы?
Я просто думаю - не возникнет ли у щенка путаницы - тут его наказывают за подбирания, а там нет? У меня у самой как-то не лежит душа к его поеданию с земли даже в учебных целях...

----------


## Katochka

> Я просто думаю - не возникнет ли у щенка путаницы - тут его наказывают за подбирания, а там нет? У меня у самой как-то не лежит душа к его поеданию с земли даже в учебных целях...


К сожалению, не помню, на каком форуме читала, что у щенка была проблема с подбором гадостей с земли. После месяца работы по следу (несколько раз в неделю), проблема пропала. На следу собака корм подбирает, на прогулках нет. Инструктор, кстати, обещал, что так и будет, а хозяйка не верила. А потом сама удивленная рассказала эту историю.

----------


## aria

> Спасибо. А не подскажете, где можно прочитать про такие способы?
> Я просто думаю - не возникнет ли у щенка путаницы - тут его наказывают за подбирания, а там нет? У меня у самой как-то не лежит душа к его поеданию с земли даже в учебных целях...


Нет, не возникнет.  :Ab: 



> К сожалению, не помню, на каком форуме читала, что у щенка была проблема с подбором гадостей с земли. После месяца работы по следу (несколько раз в неделю), проблема пропала. На следу собака корм подбирает, на прогулках нет. Инструктор, кстати, обещал, что так и будет, а хозяйка не верила. А потом сама удивленная рассказала эту историю.


Моя тоже всегда стремилась что-то подобрать, а теперь, с работой на следовой, такой проблемы нет! :Ab:

----------


## Roit

> Нет, не возникнет. 
> 
> Моя тоже всегда стремилась что-то подобрать, а теперь, с работой на следовой, такой проблемы нет!


А почему такая проблема исчезает? Мне казалось, что наоборот...  :Ac:  Я привыкла собак воспитывать, категорически запрещая подбирать (есть) с земли в принципе (что-либо и где-либо)..

----------


## jerry

> кто обучал/обучает следовой через поедание корма - как у таких собак обстоит дело с подбиранием съестного с земли вне процесса обучения и потом вне работы по следу? Дифференцирует ли это собака?





> Я просто думаю - не возникнет ли у щенка путаницы - тут его наказывают за подбирания, а там нет?


У меня тоже были опасения на этот счет, но если разобраться, то по идее собака должна различать поедание на следу от подбирания, ведь на следу она делает это по команде, т.е. Вы даете ей на это разрешение  :Ad: 

на эту тему в статье Дмитрия Паука и Игоря Бодоненко было написано так:

"_Как правило, обучение следовой работе строится на основе пищевого рефлекса. У людей выросших на территории бывшего СССР это вызывает опасение. Эти опасения базируются на навыках ОКД, таких как "отношение к лакомству". Такие опасения были и у меня. Сразу хочу сказать, что они беспочвенны. Собака очень быстро понимает, что есть команда "след", по которой можно поднимать корм с земли, и все прочие случаи жизни, в которых корм с земли подбирать нельзя. Для хорошего усвоения этого различия собакой, лично я делал такие упражнения:_
_прокладывал следы с лакомством.__где-то в стороне разбрасывал лакомство.__проходил с собакой проложенные следы, конец каждого следа у меня обозначается командой "рядом"._ _после прохождения всех следов подводил собаку к месту где разбросан корм и давал команду "гуляй"._ 
взято сдесь http://www.tempo.lv/index.php?adr=ht...rakt/sled.html

мне интересно, еще кто-нибудь из проводников применял это в работе?

----------


## Roit

jerry 
Спасибо за информацию! Буду иметь ввиду.
А опасения у меня лично базируются не на навыке из ОКД "отношение к лакомству", а на том, что я живу в большом городе, а не экологически чистой (хотя бы относительно) территории, где в том числе встречаются и идиоты, разбрасывающие специально отраву (это помимо всего прочего)... Поэтому мне проще собаку изначально жестко приучить ничего с земли не брать, хотя все равно следить надо постоянно...

----------


## jerry

> jerry 
> Спасибо за информацию! Буду иметь ввиду.


не за что  :Ad:  



> А опасения у меня лично базируются не на навыке из ОКД "отношение к лакомству", а на том, что я живу в большом городе, а не экологически чистой (хотя бы относительно) территории, где в том числе встречаются и идиоты, разбрасывающие специально отраву (это помимо всего прочего)...


у Вас просто практическое применение навыка ОКД в повседневной жизни  :Ab:

----------


## Roit

> у Вас просто практическое применение навыка ОКД в повседневной жизни


Просто здоровье и жизнь собаки важнее для меня...

----------


## Vesle_Anne

> Моя тоже всегда стремилась что-то подобрать, а теперь, с работой на следовой, такой проблемы нет!


Интересно, а чем это можно объяснить? 
Просто я тоже вся в сомнениях - с одной стороны, у дурынды офигительный нюх, ей нравится по запаху, допустим, находить "потерянные" мячики (это мы так играем  :Ag:  ), с другой... может как раз как следствие этого, она у меня ужасная подбирушка. В лесу, где мы гуляем, очень много мусора - остатки от шашлыков, закуски, выпивки и т.д. Лес совсем рядом с домами, вот и гадят все  :Ac:  Так Козу периодически клинит -  играет с собаками, или за мячиком бегает, потом плюнет, носом поведет - и в кусты, закусывать. Борюсь с этим с переменным успехом (думаю, если б закуски поменьше было бы, то успех был бы значительнее, соблазн меньше). Если б занятия следовой сняли эту проблему... это было бы вообще супер! Но боязно как-то с кормом-то.

----------


## Cashville

Здравствуйте!

Я только зарегистрировалась, и вопрос самый больной не могу не задать.
Имеется собака. малинуа , 5,5 мес. След начали только сейчас работать. ну из за погодных условий, снег спал , можно ходить. Работаем в условиях - лужайка парка с еще страрой травкой - поле не используем пока. не потому что его нет рядом. а потому что сорняки по шею растут. жду весны и пашни.

Метод обучения использую. как со взрослой своей собакой, которая ходит след. 

Сам метод, известный, квардрат. треугольник и выход на дорожку, круг, змейка и т.д.

Проблема: в квадрате щенок кушает очень хорошо не отвлекается. НО никакого продвижения в квадрате. куда голвоой дотянется там и съедает, еду не подкидываю, будет вырывать то. что в землю вбилось но и шагу не сделает.

Решила опустить квадрат и с треугольника на дорожку, решила что ограниченное по бокам простансво заставит идти вперед. заставило((( Мчится вперед. раз в 5 шагов нюхнет. корм лизнет и дальше мчит((
За поводок придерживала, сразу укладку делает и лежит еду ест, сдерживала рукой перед мордой собаки по шагу, по типу заборчика, все равно...

В общем, очень жду Ваших советов. потмоу что очень грустно мне становится и не знаю уже что придумать.

Заранее благодарна!

----------

